# Dear q gcng npo



## tmolafj

I'm beginning to learn Tagalog. I received this message but it is mostly SMS shortcuts. I've spend days online trying to translate it and have only found pieces, any help is greatly appreciated.  Dear q gcng npo.kain n tau,nklu2 npo m,sarap nilu2 q.nilang baboy po.snpo mkauwi k po agd pr maipanlu2 p kta.gs2 po kta npagssilbhan ef.luv u so much po dear q


----------



## dana Haleana

tmolafj said:


> I'm beginning to learn Tagalog. I received this message but it is mostly SMS shortcuts. I've spend days online trying to translate it and have only found pieces, any help is greatly appreciated. Dear q gcng npo.kain n tau,nklu2 npo m,sarap nilu2 q.nilang baboy po.snpo mkauwi k po agd pr maipanlu2 p kta.gs2 po kta npagssilbhan ef.luv u so much po dear q


 

Welcome to the forum!!!
Mabuhay! 
SMS are quite difficult to translate, below is my "expanded message." It is gramatically incorrect but of course sms permits errors in grammar due to space constraint.

_Dear ko, gising na po. Kain na tayo, nakaluto na po me, sarap niluluto ko. *nilagang baboy *po. Sana makauwi ka po agad para maipagluluto pa kita. Gusto po kita mapagsilbihan ef (I dont know what's ef, is it your name?). Love you so much po dear ko._

My literal translation of the message: _My dear, please wake up. Let's eat. I just cooked a sumptuous_ _*nilagang baboy*. I hope you can go home right away so that I can cook for you. I want to serve you ef(?) Love you so much my dear._


----------



## tmolafj

Thank you Dana Haleana. I looked high and low for a SMS cross reference. I appreciate your help.


----------

